# Custom Silosocks



## sodakhunter13

Im in the process of making around 600 homemade silosocks and was wondering what I should use for the heads and where to get it. So far the bodies have turned out great but the snows will be here fast and they dont do us much good without the heads.


----------



## teamextrema

Go on ebay and find 18 X 24 sheets. You can get them for a buck a sheet and I got 5 heads per sheet..........


----------



## Large munsterlander1

I would go to the seed dealerships around the area and ask for old seed signs they work great! Most of the time they are correplast. I also was wondering where you find the material to make the silosocks?


----------



## teamextrema

I would not use seed signs..it is a bad idea...sure they are free but by the time to go get them and the time to put the 2 or 3 coats of paint on them it will be worth your time to just buy the plain white coroplast signs and hit them with a quick coat of flat white.... much easier.. I had cut out 750 heads and painted them in about 10 hours....


----------



## watrfwlnut

Harbor Supply co...
if you cant find that just google COROPLAST...a 24x24 white sheet for $1.43...we just made 20 flyers with this...its the exact same stuff all the sillosok heads are made from...forget the signs theyre really tough to paint and it takes several coats to cover the ink on them...a helpful tip: when cutting the heads the easiest surface I found to cut on was a piece of glass...yep...pulled the door off the old entertainment center and went to town it worked great...otherwise if you cut on wood or similiar you spend more effort cutting the wood than the coroplast...good luck...pm me if I can help


----------



## diver_sniper

Campaign signs! Fill up that trunk! :beer:


----------



## leuer84

i read earlier today that acetone will take off the paint from seed signs or campaign signs. havent tried it but i just might


----------



## leuer84

i found a 4X8 sheet for 20 bucks today that will give me 43 feeder heads. im calling a corroplast manufacturer tomorrow to see if i can get a better rate straight from them. im crossing my fingers bc i need 460 heads. i have used a jigsaw to cut them that seems to work ok but dont use an agressive blade.


----------



## snowsforlife

We just got done doing 400 or so sillosocks. We used just regular chloroplast sheets. trace all the heads on the big sheet (4 by 8 ) then we found it is easy to cut out each head so it is on its own "little sheet" then put a head on a board(so you don't cut anything behind it on the ground) and take an exacto knife and trace the head press firmly. once you have the head cut with the exacto knife you can just pop it out like a perferrated edge.

here is a juvy snow we made








here is just one pile


----------



## BeekBuster

I used a hook blade to cut out the heads, works alot better than a regular blade. my :2cents:


----------



## GKBassplayer

what did you use for the body and the metal to hold it in the ground? Looks great BTW


----------



## poutpro

Snows4life, those look great. I bet many would be interested in seeing the step-by-step for making those along with a materials list.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

Here are a few C-LO Puffs that my group made into sentries. We just converted some old beat up Northwinds


----------



## USAlx50

How do you make the bags? Id love to make some of those, wish we would have. We just made 460 sillouettes from coroplast, cutting them out was pretty easy. A jigsaw works well when you have the corroplast stacked about 6 thick.

Man, I want to make some of these.


----------



## bigquackattack

GKBassplayer said:


> what did you use for the body and the metal to hold it in the ground? Looks great BTW


The bags are tyvek, the liner bags plastic and the stakes are insulation supports. The stakes can be bought at Menards or Home Depot for about $7 a hundred. Look in the insulation area of the store.


----------



## poutpro

what thickness of coroplast are you guys using?


----------



## glaciallakeslds

snowsforlife said:


> We just got done doing 400 or so sillosocks. quote]
> 
> What do you guys got into these? USAlx50 and are almost finished with the 460 sillhouettes and I figure that I've got about $.65 in each of them. Just curious as to what it would cost to maybe do some converting, or makin some more! Thanks


----------



## watrfwlnut

poutpro,

I believe the thickness was 4mm...


----------



## teamextrema

I made about 1200 silosocks and It came out to be about 75 to 85 cents per decoy...Pretty reasonable... This was using the regular tyvek, plain white coroplast sheets off of ebay, Stakes from a local steel supplier...easy to do if you have the time.


----------



## glaciallakeslds

so how do you guys make the bags?
cutting them out and sewing them? tape, glue? what works? could you give me some more info on the plastic that you use for liner bags? 
how are you attaching the bags to the head? staple?

thanks for the info!


----------



## teamextrema

Sewing is a must....Cut the tyvek out put the writing to the outside sew them and turn them inside out paint them and then staple them on to the heads with a staple from each side on the top and bottom. I did not use any plastic liners with the regular tyvek...I was told that it will stand up better than the soft structure tyvek in the seense that the regular tyvek isn't fabric like and it won't get holes in as easy.. I have used some for a hard spring season and a good fall season and they have performed just as well as the botton ones. No holes at all just alittle dirty


----------



## snowsforlife

poutpro said:


> Snows4life, those look great. I bet many would be interested in seeing the step-by-step for making those along with a materials list.


i will work on it and figure out the materials (types) and stuff and get it up soon.


----------



## Commando

Some pics of the steps would be great, too. Thanks Snows. :beer:


----------



## flight cancled

im part of snows4lifes group and we have about $20 dollars per dz into ours painted.


----------



## sodakhunter13

Is it essential to paint the tyvek bodies if they are staying snows?


----------



## snowsforlife

The tyvek is already white so all you have to do is paint the black wingtips. not sure i understand your question.


----------



## poutpro

What size roll do you get the Tyvek in? Have you found any place to be cheaper than others?


----------



## snowsforlife

We got the soft structure tyvek from Material Concepts 60 in. by 100yard roll. I would pm flight cancled for price info and all that stuff he was the one who ordered it.
http://www.materialconcepts.com/pages/soft-tyvek.asp


----------



## poutpro

Would you be able to post up a diagram with the cutout pattern for the tyvek bags? Are they 2 seperate peices for one bag?


----------



## Large munsterlander1

I was also wonderin if someone could post a pic of the coroplast part of the decoy. It would be easier to see a picture rather then buying a dozen just to be able to look at how they are made.

Thanks


----------



## snowsforlife

STEP 1: Order your supplies-
Tyvek= soft structure tyvek from Material Concepts

 Coroplast= 4mm(ask flight canceled) i believe. Plastics Plus here is Bismarck 4by8 sheet

Support Bags= From sillosocks.com

Insulation Supports= aka stakes. Menards or any place like it 16 in. for the feeders and 24 in for the actives

Paint= ultra flat from walmart 1 dollar a can

Stapeler= heavy duty from staples or office depot. Not needed but just nice to have.

STEP 2: making the tyvek bodies
You should be able to fit 4 wide on the tuvek. We first traced( 13 in wide and 21 in long) and cut all of our bodys. (2 pieces per body) Then take 2 pieces one on top of the other and sew around the edge. I would recommend using utility thread. Once you have gone around the body fold the collar back 1/4 to 1/2 inch and sew that. Flip the body inside out and now you have your tyvek part of the body. 

STEP 3: paint the bodies
if you do not know how to paint windsocks do a seach on this site and you will find lots of examples.

STEP 4: Making the heads
 We bought 2 dozen of the economy sillosocks 1 doz active and 1 doz feeder and made exact copies of the heads they come with. Trace as many heads as you can on the coroplast sheet and cut them out indevidually onto their own little "sheets" (so not on your tracing but just inbetween the heads so they are separated) We used a band saw for that part. Then take a head and put it on a board and trace the outline with an utility knife. press firmly. The head should just pop out when your done tracing with the knife.
Make a slit on the actives right where the neck curves up on the top. about 1 inch to 1 1/2 inch deep. This is where the body will slide in (see assembly). 
Paint the beek and eyes onto the head. We made a stencil for the beek that covers up the rest of the head.

STEP 5: Support Bags
The support bags are made just like the tyvek bodies you made. they have a seam that runs around them. Put one on our arm and slide it into the tyvek body. Line seams with seams at the collar and staple the support bag to the tyvek body once or twice at each seem. (on the collar)

STEP 6: Assembly of bodies
Now you have the parts you just have to put it together.
FEEDERS= Take a feeder head and a body. Pull the body over the backbone of the head and line it up so the collar is just passed the bottom hump of the head and just before the curve on the top of the head. Staple onve or twice on the bottom and top.
SENTRIES= take a sentry head and a body. Pull the body over the backbone of the head and slide the top part of the collar into the slit you made in the head. Staple where the slit ends and straight down from there on the bottom of the head. We only have 4 staples on each of our decoys. 2 on the suppot bags and 2 on the head.

STEP 7: Stakes
There are many ways people do this .Some people dip them in glue, heat them, stick them in culk, etc.. you can do whatever you would like. 
FEEDERS= take a 16 inch stake and start it at the tip of the beek push it strait in until it is just above the curve in the neck.
SENTRIES= Take a 24 in stake and start it about an inch and a half form the collar and puch it all the way up into the "brain" area.

Now you have a finished decoy ready to be deployed.

let me know if i missed anything and if there are any questions. I am human too and could have missed something major. Hopefully i can have some pictures up tomorrow or saturday. I know that would help a lot.


----------



## Large munsterlander1

How many bodies can you make out of 1 tyvek role?(60" by a 100yd)

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## shea_patrick33

how much does it cost to make 1 doz of those?


----------



## snowsforlife

I think we figured 20 dollars or maybe a little less.


----------



## snow123geese

I cant find the support bags anywhere on sillosocks.com please tell me where they are at


----------



## jgat

Send an e mail to Jim D, or better yet just give him a call. He is a great guy. His number is posted on their web page.


----------



## h2ofwlr

I want to caution the guys here about copyright and patent laws. If you make a copy, and sell them, that is against the law. And I would be warry if calling them "Sillosocks" as that is registered copyrighted name. And if a guy sells some and says "sillosock" and the buyer finds out they are not authentic, you are liable for treble damages for fraud.

Just like "North Wind" is a copy righted name, and the generic name is wind socks for that type of decoy. I'm not sure what the generic name for Sillosocks would be, but Sillosocks is indeed copyrighted.

I have seen a few knock offs (not authentic) decoys advertised on Ebay. Not good at all. If I was either Jim I'd been like a lawnmower on grass with any one infringing on the name or using/mimicking the patents and selling for a profit. But I am not them, and do not know what their stance is.

Basically, anyone can make a knock off of any product for their own use. But if you sell it (new or used), then that is illegal.

And if you ship across state lines, that brings in federal laws which are a heck of a lot more serious (felony). If convicted--you may not ever own or handle a gun again. That sure would suck for a hunter.

Just to be clear, I didn't want to rain on anyones parade, but not to say something to educate the guys on this site what the law says is not right either when a lawsuit or legal action can be easily avoided.

Anyway, something to think about and keep in mind. So just make them for yourselves, and no selling to keep on the right side of the law. :beer:


----------



## sodakhunter13

Last time I checked sillosocks didnt have a patent on them. The bodies we just purchased say patent pending... Regardless I didnt start this thread looking to sell any, Im just wondering the best way to get ahold of the material for the head. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## h2ofwlr

SDHUNTER13, to be clear I was not picking on you. My post was meant as informational, a lot of other guys read this too. And why I said those making them for themselves were OK to do so. Unfortunately, not everyone is making them just for themselves if you get my drift. Oh, and once a patent is applied for, you have the right to defend it from infringement.

Good hunting everyone, they will be in the upper midwest soon. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk

> I want to caution the guys here about copyright and patent laws. If you make a copy, and sell them, that is against the law. And I would be warry if calling them "Sillosocks" as that is registered copyrighted name. And if a guy sells some and says "sillosock" and the buyer finds out they are not authentic, you are liable for treble damages for fraud.
> 
> Just like "North Wind" is a copy righted name, and the generic name is wind socks for that type of decoy. I'm not sure what the generic name for Sillosocks would be, but Sillosocks is indeed copyrighted.
> 
> I have seen a few knock offs (not authentic) decoys advertised on Ebay. Not good at all. If I was either Jim I'd been like a lawnmower on grass with any one infringing on the name or using/mimicking the patents and selling for a profit. But I am not them, and do not know what their stance is.
> 
> Basically, anyone can make a knock off of any product for their own use. But if you sell it (new or used), then that is illegal.
> 
> And if you ship across state lines, that brings in federal laws which are a heck of a lot more serious (felony). If convicted--you may not ever own or handle a gun again. That sure would suck for a hunter.
> 
> Just to be clear, I didn't want to rain on anyones parade, but not to say something to educate the guys on this site what the law says is not right either when a lawsuit or legal action can be easily avoided.
> 
> Anyway, something to think about and keep in mind. So just make them for yourselves, and no selling to keep on the right side of the law.


Thank You Johnnie Cochran.... :eyeroll:

No where in this thread did anyone talk about selling them.
Sounds like you need to take it up with those you feel are infringing Druliners patents. 
I'm sure I know of the ones you are talking about, but whats your "legal opinion" on buying Sillosock conversion kits from Jim and sewing the tyvek, assembling them and then selling?? Thats what they say they are doing.

Back on track..Good looking decoys guys!!


----------



## USAlx50

Who has a wife/gf they want to have do some sewing for me?


----------



## snowsforlife

h2ofwlr said:


> I want to caution the guys here about copyright and patent laws. If you make a copy, and sell them, that is against the law. And I would be warry if calling them "Sillosocks" as that is registered copyrighted name. And if a guy sells some and says "sillosock" and the buyer finds out they are not authentic, you are liable for treble damages for fraud.


h20fwlr does have a very important thought. Nobody should be on his case for making his statements he was just informing everyone.

And just to let everyone know the decoys me and my group made will be ours and nobody elses.

I have an un put together one and am wondering what pictures people want. (which steps)

Thanks


----------



## averyghg

snowsforlife said:


> h2ofwlr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to caution the guys here about copyright and patent laws. If you make a copy, and sell them, that is against the law. And I would be warry if calling them "Sillosocks" as that is registered copyrighted name. And if a guy sells some and says "sillosock" and the buyer finds out they are not authentic, you are liable for treble damages for fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> h20fwlr does have a very important thought. Nobody should be on his case for making his statements he was just informing everyone.
> 
> And just to let everyone know the decoys me and my group made will be ours and nobody elses.
> 
> I have an un put together one and am wondering what pictures people want. (which steps)
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hey if someone wants to make them for me id buy em. Lets just call them Snowgoose wind bags. Problem solved!


----------



## ringnek

Patent pending is as good as a patent until granted. Conversion kits are just that, convert your windsocks to Sillosocks. It is not much of a savings to buy the kit then buy tyvek or windsocks to make sillosocks.Try to get liner bags now that so many are on sites like this all trying to make their own. It's not going to happen. If someone wants to go through the pains of figuring out how to make their own for their own use fine but to spill all the info on a site like this is really in poor taste in my opinion. Reminds me of all the posts on how to burlap Herters foamers. Now it looks like Cabelas stopped making them. So if you need any of these hard to find parts just call Jim D. Oh wait, that number on the ste isn't his anymore. Maybe he got tired of guys calling for parts to make their own.


----------



## Horker23

> So if you need any of these hard to find parts just call Jim D. Oh wait, that number on the ste isn't his anymore. Maybe he got tired of guys calling for parts to make their own.


Well maybe he shouldnt of started selling conversion kits in the first place if he didnt want this to happen. He's was trying to make some extra money off it and it kinda backfired!


----------



## snow123geese

Do the insulation supports bend easily? Are they very thick?


----------



## ringnek

[


> Well maybe he shouldnt of started selling conversion kits in the first place if he didnt want this to happen. He's was trying to make some extra money off it and it kinda backfired!


[/quote]

My bet is there won't be any kits next year!!


----------



## duckbuster434

Trust me Jim is selling plenty of decoys


----------



## h2ofwlr

dblkluk said:


> Thank You Johnnie Cochran.... :eyeroll:


Them are fighting words as I hate lawyers and Cochran is a slime ball :fro:

Go ask the Man over at GHG how quick they were about protecting their patents and the lawsuits they have filed. :stirpot:

Hey, all I was was giving the guys a heads up what the law says so guys can aviod any trouble. No need to shoot the messanger.


----------



## barebackjack

duckbuster434 said:


> Trust me Jim is selling plenty of decoys


 :beer:


----------



## sodakhunter13

On another note, we are also making a bunch of windsocks as well. Anyone have any tips for holding the mouth of the windsock open?


----------



## duckbuster434

Sew plastic shipping banding around the mouth. This is how all of the factory ones are made.


----------



## snowsforlife

Thicker speakerwire works good too.


----------



## trouttracker

Is there any way I could get a pattern of the cut out?


----------



## CobisCaller

trouttracker said:


> Is there any way I could get a pattern of the cut out?


Buy a dozen decoys and trace one of them.


----------



## flight cancled

for holding the colars open triming line for a weedwacker works pretty good.


----------



## chris lillehoff

h2ofwlr said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Johnnie Cochran.... :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Them are fighting words as I hate lawyers and Cochran is a slime ball :fro:
> 
> Go ask the Man over at GHG how quick they were about protecting their patents and the lawsuits they have filed. :stirpot:
> 
> Hey, all I was was giving the guys a heads up what the law says so guys can aviod any trouble. No need to shoot the messanger.
Click to expand...

So you're saying that mold in my garge for GHG floaters isn't legal?


----------



## Codeman

Ok, I just read through this article and it had lots of great information in it. I really appreciate that. But I have just one question, if I buy that stupid Dupont tyvek is the dupont only on one side? And if so will it show through? Also do I need bags on the inside to protect from the heads?


----------



## flight cancled

codeman. I would not recomend using dupont tyvek. it is way to stiff and will not work well. it does not open up for the wind and you will have sillouettes instead off a windsock decoy you are trying to achieve. if you buy the soft structure i believe it is 325 bucks and if you get your pattern the right size with no waste i got 33 dz. then the support bags are just to help them stay "puffed up" if the wind were to die midday


----------



## Codeman

Ok well thanks for that. My dad has these tyvek sleeves he gets at work. And they feel like the same material that the silos are made out of. He got 200 of them for samples and if I cut them open I think I can make 100 socks. And he thinks he can get them even cheaper than the tyvek stuff. So I am waiting to hear what it costs and hopefully going to try making a couple this weekend to see if it works before I order a ton of coroplast and get my stakes.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Seriously cuttting corners like this isnt worth your time. In the past I have bought used northwinds and done my own coverting to sillo socks. Honest to god the cheapest way to buy sillosocks with out hating your life at the end of putting them all together. Is to just buy the econos. The sleeve decoys dont look or move right in the wind. And to be honest to convert or sew decoys is not worth the effort. If your feelin cheap just buy the econos and forget about everything else. Once you figure your time and lining up all the parts cuting, sewing, stapling, and gluing it is just easier to buy econos.


----------



## Codeman

Well to me I feel that I can spend 300 bucks about with my figuring to make right around 450 total sillosocks. That is without time.

And I am using a dozen econos to make the pattern to cut my tyvek.

And as far as being easier sure, it would be a tiny bit easier to buy econos. But I still have to assemble and paint them. So for me who is in college and has very little extra money, but I have a lot of time. I see it as a plus to be able to build them myself and make them cheaper. And I have 5-6 people that are going to be able to help me over my christmas break so that will really speed up the process.

One more thing, I think I will get a lot of satisfaction killing birds over something I made.
I am hoping to get these made by the spring. I have some revenge to get. 3 years of getting schooled by these birds. It is war now. I will hopefully have 6-700 decoys, already made an ecaller for this yr, and have learned a bunch of tips. Hopefully with these new decoys putting me in the magic range of the 600-700 I will have a lot better luck.


----------



## CobisCaller

I have made quite a few of these the past few years. I cut out a pattern of one side of the body from a piece of sheet metal. I then stack 25 or so pieces of material on top of each other and use a razor knife to slice through all the pieces at once, following the metal pattern edge with the knife blade. This will save you a TON of time than if you're using scissors to cut and trace each individual body. 
You can do a similar thing with the heads. Stack your coroplast sheets and run drywall screws through them to hold together. Then trace as many heads as you can get on a sheet and cut them out with a jig saw. Another big time saver. 
Also to save quite a bit of money I use "ice bags" for my liner bags. I purchased a box of 1000 from a local food supplier for around $50. They are the 5# size I believe. I double them up and then staple inside the bodies just like the Sillosock brand.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bluebird

i have done this before and you should atleast buy the Conversion kits!!!


----------



## Codeman

I figured it out and I can make my own conversion kit and complete decoy for less than it costs for the conversion kit. So I am not going to waste my little money I have spending 1.50 a decoy for the conversion kit. I found a local supplier of coroplast. How many Sillosock feeder replica heads could I get from a 6foot by 12 foot sheet? I am jc.

EDIT: And thanks for the tips. I will definatley try that so I can cut out a lot more at once.


----------



## CobisCaller

I think I can get about 55 heads from a 4x8 sheet, so use that as a reference. Don't forget to lay the heads out so the "cells" of the coroplast are running perpendicular so you can poke the stakes through properly. 
Also you can order "music wire" from a hobby store for the stakes. That stuff is the stiffest. I have also bought insulation supports from Home Depot. They work but tend to bend a little. The latter are quite a bit cheaper, but the music wire is a lot more true to the original decoys.


----------



## Codeman

Ok thanks, I have a dozen econo sillos that I am going to use as for reference and that way I can get everything correct hopefully.


----------



## BeekBuster

Good Luck! FYI: Dupont tyvek works just fine, the lettering does not show through, and they last twice as long as the lighter tyvek.


----------

